
Scaled Inference Lands $8M from Khosla to Build Cloud-Based AI Platform for All - zaveri
http://techcrunch.com/2014/11/14/scaled-inference-lands-8m-from-khosla-to-build-a-cloud-based-ai-platform-for-all/
======
spullara
All of these that I have seen, including Microsoft's and Google's offerings in
the space, doesn't seem usable to anyone other than someone that could
build/run it themselves. I hope that they make it more accessible to
developers without AI experience.

------
otoburb
Sounds similar to Numenta's Grok SaaS offering machine learning and pattern
recognition on streams of data[1]. Supposedly no ML experience really
necessary for the customer providing the data streams.

[1] [http://numenta.com/grok/](http://numenta.com/grok/)

